# Booking Shows For A Tour



## Dillinger (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm part of a 2-4 piece folk band and we'll be leaving here from good ole VA to tour in a few months as soon as we get all the booking in and set.
Though I'm having trouble finding booking/bands/cities to play in/around/with in California, Oregon, and Washington. I'm pretty set on playing these places in a few months and just wondering if asking about it on here could speed things up and be helpful to us.
So needless to say, if you have any information at all on these places it'd be pretty damn helpful. Sure would save me some stress and maybe keep me from getting pissed at nonrespondent booking persons. . . assholes.
-Dillinger




(if you're wondering about the music I'd hate to say it but its findable on myspace at myspace.com/tartarusnotus) (-_-)


----------

